# SSD: TRIM ohne AHCI



## ile (30. Oktober 2010)

Mal zur Vergewisserung: Der TRIM-Befehl bei SSDs funktioniert doch auch *ohne* AHCI-Modus, oder? 

Ich habe nämlich 3 IDE-Geräte, die ich ungern aufgebe, sodass ich den AHCI-Modus nicht nutze.


----------



## robbe (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, er funktioniert auch ohne AHCI.


----------



## Westcoast (30. Oktober 2010)

Was wird für TRIM benötigt?

Windows 7 (ältere Windowsversionen unterstützen den TRIM-Befehl nicht)
SSD mit TRIM-fähiger Firmware
Controller im IDE- oder AHCI-Modus (Controller darf im BIOS nicht auf RAID-Betrieb gestellt sein!)
Microsoft Storage-Treiber (PCIIDE oder MSAHCI)

man kann also auch unter IDE Trim nutzen.


----------



## hwk (30. Oktober 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> Was wird für TRIM benötigt?
> 
> Windows 7 (ältere Windowsversionen unterstützen den TRIM-Befehl nicht)
> SSD mit TRIM-fähiger Firmware
> ...



Wenn man Intel Controller und den Rapid Storage Treiber hat, kann der Controller auch ohne Probleme auf RAID stehen....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Oktober 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Mal zur Vergewisserung: Der TRIM-Befehl bei SSDs funktioniert doch auch *ohne* AHCI-Modus, oder?
> 
> Ich habe nämlich 3 IDE-Geräte, die ich ungern aufgebe, sodass ich den AHCI-Modus nicht nutze.



 Nur zur Info, IDE Geräte können auch unter AHCI laufen, das stellt kein Problem da.


----------



## drdealgood (31. Oktober 2010)

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig ? 

Bei meiner AMD-Dose mit Nforce 780a Chipsatz, wäre dann ein Betrieb mit einer SATA-SSD (als Boot-und System Platte) UND noch einem weiteren RAID-0 Verbund mit "Normalen" Festplatten (Datenplatten) NICHT möglich ? (müsste ja im BIOS weiter auf RAID eingestellt bleiben )


----------



## ile (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antworten.  Bloß davon hab ich noch nichts gehört:



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, IDE Geräte können auch unter AHCI laufen, das stellt kein Problem da.



Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Was meinst du damit? Du stellst einfach auf AHCI und die IDE Laufwerke werden auch weiterhin erkannt.
@drdealgood, probiere es einfach aus. Es gibt so viele Chipsätze alte, neue und jeder hat ein anderes RAID Bios. Das Problem ist noch das wir alle noch recht am Anfang sind mit, lehrnen, meine ich jetzt was SSD's betrifft. Deswegen darf man alles was hir von mir und auch von anderen geschrieben wird nicht zu 100 Prozent übernehmen.
Also teste es einfach und wenns den doch geht gleich hir posten und wir alle haben wieder ein AH HA Erlebniss so funktoniert eine Community!


----------



## hwk (31. Oktober 2010)

drdealgood schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig ?
> 
> Bei meiner AMD-Dose mit Nforce 780a Chipsatz, wäre dann ein Betrieb mit einer SATA-SSD (als Boot-und System Platte) UND noch einem weiteren RAID-0 Verbund mit "Normalen" Festplatten (Datenplatten) NICHT möglich ? (müsste ja im BIOS weiter auf RAID eingestellt bleiben )



Möglich wohl schon, aber wsl kein TRIM für die SSD in dem Fall


----------

